# Triumph Spitfire 1500 Conversion (UK)



## ZEVUtah (Apr 10, 2008)

The spitfire should make a great conversion. A 100 mile range can be done, but will cost you a large amount of cash for the battery pack. A 50 mile range could be done for a lot less money. 

Take a look at these cars for ideas on what can be done. 

http://www.evalbum.com/type/TRIU

Cheers,
Kyle 

http://www.evalbum.com/2058 
http://www.zevutah.com


----------



## Sio (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Kyle, but the range needs to be higher than the norm as I will not be able to charge at home just at work hence need the security that the extended range provides.


Sio.


----------



## EVElvis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi There.

I also live in a flat with no garage at the mo.

I have owned Triumph Heralds for ten years and am looking to convert one to electric. 

I am a novice as well so I hope to learn from this forum and the net.

I have just gone to this site and asked for approx quotes and recommendations: http://www.everything-ev.com. 

From my initial youtube research etc Spitfires seem popular to convert. I too would like batteries for long range, but cost will limit this (buy in bulk with fellow EV converters?). Getting on the property ladder is something I wish to do soon tho! 

Tim


----------



## Sio (Jun 14, 2009)

EVElvis said:


> Hi There.
> 
> I also live in a flat with no garage at the mo.
> 
> ...


Looks like we are after the same thing and face the same problems.

Unfortunately (from the advice I have had), you are looking between £3-4k for batteries alone and that's just the start. Apparently Lithium Ion batteries need a battery management system (which adds to the costs).

My project is dead in the water at the moment because the bank will not lend me the money to fund my project. I have put my Golf GTi on the market to help with the finances but this will only raise half of the potential £8k required for the conversion (to the required spec).

You also need to make sure your Herald is structurally sound as "on the hoof repairs" will add to the bottom figure.

Sorry to sound pessimistic Tim, but if you are willing to settle for less (not accounting for structural repairs) you can convert for between £3-5K with Lead acid batteries but obviously charging is a concern with us.

Kind regards,

Sio.

P.s. everything-ev.com are very expensive and their kits are incomplete & do not include batteries, you will be better off joining the Triumph Six Sports club and getting some local & cheaper help.


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

Another Triumph Spitfire! Welcome!

100 mile range will take quite a bit of Lithium. I went in on a group purchase with EVComponents.com for my pack. With delivery and customs cost me about $4000 USD, but you'll probably need 3 to 4 times that for your range.

The Spitfire has been a great car to convert though. If you begin a conversion I think we'll have to start our own club. Here are build links from others on this site:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21355&highlight=triumph+spitfire
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32484&highlight=triumph+spitfire
http://stefanelsener.googlepages.com/ev
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23830&highlight=triumph+spitfire
http://78electricspitfire.blogspot.com/

If you're going with DC... Considering your range requirement, go with either an 8" or 9" motor, 120V or 144V nominal. Around a 300Ahr LiFePO4 battery pack.

I'm not as familiar with AC, but this one: http://www.evcomponents.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AC55 seems like a good deal. With AC you'll have a much higher voltage but lower AHr requirement.


----------



## Sio (Jun 14, 2009)

ClintK said:


> Another Triumph Spitfire! Welcome!
> 
> 100 mile range will take quite a bit of Lithium. I went in on a group purchase with EVComponents.com for my pack. With delivery and customs cost me about $4000 USD, but you'll probably need 3 to 4 times that for your range.
> 
> ...


Thanks Clint,

Congratulations on your conversion by the way, it was one of the conversions that inspired me to look into EV conversion.

Sadly my current circumstances mean I will have to wait until next year.

But keep up the good work.

Kind regards,

Sio.


----------

